# Rescue Dog - potty problems



## enca (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Two weeks ago I rescued a dog. They think he's about 2 years old and a schnauzer/dachshund mix. Very sweet dog. The problem is that he will only pee outside, not poo. I take him for walks, he's outside 5+ times a day (for 20-30 min each time) and he refuses to poo outside. He waits until everyone goes went to bed then sneaks to the furthest room to poo. I've tried pointing out poo outside so he knows what I'm looking for and I've shampooed all the carpets and used an enzyme cleaner so there shouldn't be any smell left. I'm considering crating him at night, but I've never done that with a dog, and I'm afraid that since he's 2+ years old, that he might not take it well. Any suggestions?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Even if you don't crate him, I do think confining him at night would be best. Use a baby gate or close the door to the room he's in. I've never had a dog that was loose at night....they tend to wander the house and get hypervigilant. I always have had a baby gate on the bedroom door.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Keep putting his poo outside. 2 weeks is barely settled and barely knows or trusts you. he could be a shy pooper... that would be why he hides when he does it. I also don't think that crating him is going to be best, second a baby gate in a dog friendly floored room. Those enzyme cleaners aren't all that great IMO.. I've had the best success with white vinegar. It removed the biological element that draws the dog back to the potty areas. Give him scheduled feedings so you can anticipate when he might need to poo. Chewing on bones or toys also promotes bowel movements.


----------



## enca (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you both! I'll try the baby gate first and hopefully that will do it. Also, great idea with the vinegar - I hadn't heard that one before. As it's my library/art room that he keep going in, I'm more than willing to try anything


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Something else you might want to consider is that if you can't keep a close eye on the dog is to make sure all doors are closed so taht he can't sneak into a room when you're not looking. Set him up for success and I'm sure in no time once he feels more comfortable there he'll be pottying successfully outside regularly. just keep him on a consistant schedule and praise the heck outta him when he does go outside. If you catch him inthe act in the house correct him then he and his accident go directly outside.


----------



## delee39 (Nov 30, 2009)

you are going to think I am crazy...but we have had more than a few dogs come through our rescue who would poo on a leash. they would not poo while people were around. We put a tie out in the yard so they could have "their privacy". A behavioralist we know said it is likely because they were physically punished as pups for pooing in the house.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I agree with Delee. Often if they are sneaky pooers it's because they associate the pooing with punishment and humans need to be around to be punished. So I would also recommend NOT correcting any mistakes, manage the heck out of it (doors closed, dog proof room, putting the poo outside) and letting him have a very long leash or tie out for going poo and reward him HANDSOMELY when he does go.
I had a GR I used to walk (he's passed now) that when first rescued would not go in the yard OR on leash to poo...we had to walk him to the park (thank dog it was closeby) and let him off leash so he could get distance from us to go. HE eventually started to use the yard and also go on leash but it took a LOT of patience and time for him to feel safe pooing near a human.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Just to clarify when I said correct I didn't mean hit the dog... I simply meant a "Nooo bad potty" then taking them both outside and praising When he appropriately potties.


----------



## enca (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses. I did get some gates and an electronic doggy door which have done wonders. No messes in the house now for over a week! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

YAY... hard to believe someone could be so thrilled over something so simple as good potty habits aye  what a cute lil benji booger ...


----------

